# How to store tobacco?



## budgetprepp-n

Hi everyone,
I know this is a place for food storage post but I have a question I'm hoping that someone can help me with.
I have the chance to purchase some smoking tobacco at a good price and I would like to put it in storage for
trading purposes later. But how do you store it? I have no clue on this one. Can I just stuff it in canning jars?
I don't want it to dry out,, I see tobacco in stores in cans and air tight pouches do they do anything special to
it before packaging it? Will it mold? Help?


----------



## bigdogbuc

I don't know what they do to it prior to packaging/sealing. I would assume that like storing cigars, humidity control, and temperature, are of the utmost importance. You don't want it too wet, nor too dry. Dryer is okay as you can typically "re-moisturize" by increasing the humidity level in a humidifier. Too wet can, as you indicated, cause mold. When I used to smoke cigars, I had some stored in a humidifier for years that were excellent smokers when finally lit up. I know that there has been a surge of roll your own stores popping up. Maybe talk to one of them. Though I doubt they have stuff on hand long enough to have to worry about freshness, they may know. Also, try a store that specializes in cigars/fine tobacco. Not the local "Tobacco/Head Shop", but a genuine store that specializes in high end stuff. Pick their brains.

If it were me, I would probably take the stuff out of the foil bags, or whatever it's stored in, put it in cloth bags so it can breathe and store it in a controlled humidifier. You're also talking about a lot of space. Then you have to get in the habit of rotating, mixing up, checking humidity etc. I don't know what it's shelf life is in the bag it's shipped in, but if nothing else, try google.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Depends on how long you want to store it, and how you want it to be when you use it.

You can dry it out completely and then store it in air tight (oxygen purged would be best) dry containers and it will keep for a VERY long time. It will also 'taste like crap' but will still have the nicotine and work for a fix. If I were storing tobacco for wampum this is how I would store it, but as stated in the previous sentence it will taste like crap - I would just count on people not caring about taste and only caring about 'the fix'.

You could also try and keep it temperature/humidity controlled like in a humidor. It will still slowly degrade but if stored properly can keep pretty well for a few years. What's the best temp/humidty? dunno just google how to make a humidor. This would be too much trouble IMHO.

The BEST way to store tobacco is in seed form. Grow a few plants each year, and collect those seeds too. It is very easy to grow and each plant will provide several pounds of good tobacco. On a small scale it wouldn't be hard to grow and cure your own.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I would store it in a zip lock bag with a wet sponge and check it every 3 months and dehumidify it as needed, not sure how long the shelf life would be.


----------



## HVU

my grandfather has some cigaretes that they gott with food/tobacco stamps during the ocupation under ww2.. il ask him how they have held since 1945


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I have made a recent aquaintance who grows his own tobacco. He's a self sufficient kind of guy who seems to revel in finning ways to legally not pay taxes, which are huge on cigarettes. I'll try and remember the next time I see him.

He also has a sharpening business for anything that has an edge mor needs an edge. Interesting fellow, to say the least.


----------



## HuntingHawk

This is my third year of growing & processing my own tobacco. It needs to be dry to store or it will rot, even if its cured. After hanging till it browns, I shred it then run threw an old dehydrator then into ziplock freezer bags or vacsealed in mason jars. Easiest way I found to bring the humidity back up for rolling & smoking is a pan of water with a colander ontop & tobacco in the colander. Just reach your hand in it about once an hour & stir it around till you get the humidity in it you want.


----------



## Montana Rancher

HuntingHawk said:


> This is my third year of growing & processing my own tobacco. It needs to be dry to store or it will rot, even if its cured. After hanging till it browns, I shred it then run threw an old dehydrator then into ziplock freezer bags or vacsealed in mason jars. Easiest way I found to bring the humidity back up for rolling & smoking is a pan of water with a colander ontop & tobacco in the colander. Just reach your hand in it about once an hour & stir it around till you get the humidity in it you want.


Good info, thanks!


----------



## HuntingHawk

I use a Roma hand crank pasta machine to shred my tobacco. Tobacco has to have humidity in it to shred or will just become powder & dust when you try to shred it. 

When hanging the tobacco, it needs to be spaced that air gets around all the leaves. The leaves will brown before the center stem & I wait till the center stem is browned before taking off the line. Before shredding I strip the center stem out of the leave. 

After hanging, shredding, drying, & packaging the tobacco is best if given atleast three months to cure. Commercial tobacco is a combination of different tobaccos. Usually varieties with the best flavor are too harsh to smoke so have to be mixed with something milder. This year I'm growing both burley & silk leaf which should make a good combination.


----------



## freezedry11

I think this post from Neptune Cigar can answer your question and even help you to keep your cigar fresh. I've never tried to store cigar but I think the general rule in storing can also be applied to cigar. Here is the link to the post from Neptune Cigar How to properly store cigars .


----------



## TallHate596

The basics of tobacco storage are extremely important, because it is they that allow you to save the product with all its aromatic features, as well as optimal humidity. If you violate the conditions, tobacco can simply lock up and stop being usable, check this out.


----------



## bigwheel

This looked pretty cool. 
https://www.facebook.com/chipand.dip.7/videos/1302411239944839/


----------



## hawgrider

Be sure to read about proper humidity and temperature for storing cigars. I'll give you a clue- Cigar beetles


----------



## bigwheel

It sorta surprised me the stuff aint much apt to mold. Somebody say it outgasses amonia which mold dont like.


----------



## hawgrider

I meant to say tobacco beetles not cigar beetles.


----------



## bigwheel

I've been storing my supply in the ice box in sealed bags and some I have had 90 days or so. Its all still fine and hasnt lost much if any moisture. Its been processed and shredded so much cant think of any kinda bug that could live in it but woulda bet on it. This needs investigating.


----------

